# Oops - i should have thought this one out



## muralboy (Mar 7, 2016)

Had some Three Alarm Pepper Cheese and red pepper cheddar cheese sitting in my fridge begging to be smoked.  Decided to use try out my Vortex pellet tray rather than the Big Kahuna.

Removed the drip pan, loaded up the pellets, placed the Vortex on top of the deflector with the cheese position right over top - DUH!  Never thought about the heat coming up from the tray.  Oh well, lesson learned.  At least it wasn't a total loss.

Vortex worked great though.  Pellets burned all the way through.













IMG_4194.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Mar 7, 2016


















IMG_4197.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Mar 7, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2016)

Sometimes the Burnt Cheese is the tastiest part. Yeah Heat will do that to cheese...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## muralboy (Mar 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sometimes the Burnt Cheese is the tastiest part. Yeah Heat will do that to cheese...:biggrin: ...JJ



I'm just glad it wasn't a total melt down and a big mess


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks like it turned out pretty good from here. I like the color on the cheese in the middle.

Al


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 21, 2016)

Sure hope that one in the center tastes as good as it looks.

Love when you can get that kind of crust just on the surface.

Please let us know how it comes out.

Keep on smokin'                      Ed


----------



## muralboy (Mar 21, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> Sure hope that one in the center tastes as good as it looks.
> 
> Love when you can get that kind of crust just on the surface.
> 
> ...


Normally I rest the smoked cheese for a few weeks but that one I couldn't resist eating right away - turned out good.  Almost like a toasted cheese sandwich


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 22, 2016)

Can't go wrong when it tastes good even when

you mess up a little bit.

Keep on smokin'                              Ed


----------

